# Would you rather buy used or refurbished?



## sunnyVan (May 8, 2013)

If you had to save some money, would you rather buy used on ebay or Amazon, or would you buy refurbished from canon usa?


----------



## kennephoto (May 8, 2013)

Used locally is preferred for me then I can check everything out. I haven't bought anything used on eBay as far as camera gear but I think if there's enough photos and honest info I'd do it. And I've never been afraid of a refurb product, there's no industry definition of what a refurb is. Refurb could be someone opens the box never used it but returned it and it was labeled as refurb because its no longer new. Used on amazon is do if the price was right but I think for the camera stuff I've seen it's usually over priced. I'd go with any option keeping in mind the price and doing a little homework to secure a good deal!


----------



## Random Orbits (May 8, 2013)

Have done both, and it comes down to price. Canon USA is easier to deal with with returns though, and the prices are nice when you snag a refurb unit on sale. I avoid used units that are older and those that tend to wear badly (i.e. 24-70 I) when looking for used deals.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 8, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Have done both, and it comes down to price. Canon USA is easier to deal with with returns though, and the prices are nice when you snag a refurb unit on sale. I avoid used units that are older and those that tend to wear badly (i.e. 24-70 I) when looking for used deals.



+1 I've bought used from KEH, eBay and photog forums. Haven't run into any serious issues. Although I have more trouble finding refurb lenses on Canon USA -- they're usually out of stock when I've looked.

If I buy used, I have the lens checked out by a technician during the return period. Usual stuff: check for fungus, CLA if everything else checks out. The local brick & mortar photography store, in addition to the in-house technician, also outsources some work to a certified Leica/Hasselblad tech. I've had this guy look at some used Rodenstock and Schneider lens purchased on eBay and from KEH. Does excellent work not sure if he looks at Canon glass.

Speaking of good technicians/service , any suggestions, for example I've heard mention Midwest Photo but I've never used them for CLA's. I'm in Northern California.


----------



## rifz (May 8, 2013)

if you buy used, bring a flashlight to look in the lens, it's amazing how much more you see with a light. if it's dusty you can ask for a lower price and if you see fungus don't buy it. It only takes one holiday to humid place for fungus to start growing and I think it can spread to your other lens by way of your camera and bag..

I used to buy used local, but now I buy new from here, and find it cheaper than used, I was worried at first buying online but after 3 lenses and a body I've saved a ton of money and it has warranty, it would be a pain it the ass to ship it back but at least it's a option.

http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2013)

Depends on seller and on price. Some sellers like KEH that were once good seem to have gained a poor reputation over the past few months, for example.

I don't mind buying used locally where I can talk to the seller and try the lens. I may also buy refurb if its the right price and I need it. I also buy new when the price is good.

I have a list of lenses I am interested in, but don't actually need right away, so I am willing to wait and keep looking.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

I buy both, used with care, refurbed with a smile on my face.

You always need to ask with used... why are they selling it? Obvious damage? Not obvious damage.. 
Get a warranty with used. Check it the day you get it, complain immediately if something isn't right.

Refurbs usually have a years warranty, and whatever problem they've had has been fixed. It's probably better set up now than when it first left the factory as it's been through QC twice, once when they were paying particular attention.

No qualms at all about buying refurb.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 8, 2013)

I bought my EOS-3 used from Keh about 10 years ago, with excellent results. I've bought several lenses and a 7D body refurb'd from both B&H and Canon Direct, also with excellent results. I would not buy either used or refurb'd from E-Bay or Amazon, in fact, I've never bought anything from E-Bay..


----------



## JPAZ (May 8, 2013)

I've purchased used on eBay, used from Adorama, and refurb from Canon. Of the 3, I would say that eBay was the "riskiest" but have had no problems, so far. In reality, I don't think I'd buy a used expensive lens on eBay, unless it was through an eBay listed reliable retailer. 

The eBay lens purchase was an EF 28-105, so, in a "worst case" scenario, I would not be out the price of a 100-400 L. Still, I did my best to do research before the purchase and wound up with a good lens for about $100.


----------



## Swphoto (May 8, 2013)

Refurb from Canon or used locally where I can see/test the lens/body prior to purchase.


----------



## bholliman (May 9, 2013)

Normally new, but I've had good luck with two used lens purchases, one from eBay and one from Craig's List. Recently, I've just bought new for the warranty and knowledge I can return it if there are issues.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 9, 2013)

I never buy refurbished products anymore as I no longer want to inherit someone else's problems. 99% of returns generally just get resold as refurbished with a short warranty. Most manufacturers don't even spend the labor looking at it. HP is one of them.

I always buy used instead and if I can't give it a shakedown before I buy, I always buy from a reputable dealer such as B&H or adorama with a good return policy on used stuff.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 9, 2013)

Back in 2008, I started with a used combo 40D + 17-55 f2.8 + 50mm f1.4. Added used 70-200 f2.8 IS mrk 1.

I slowly upgrade my gear and started buying new: 60D, 7D, 5D II and 5D III and Sony RX1. Since I'm into L lenses, I just don't see much of saving buying them used or refurb. Most of my lenses were purchased during holidays - when canon offers rebates plus dealers offer additional discounts. For example, I got my 70-200 f2.8 IS II through BH new for $1974 + free shipping.

Keep an eye during holidays or follow CRs site. The folks here are great ;D


----------



## timmy_650 (May 9, 2013)

I buy refurbished often and I like it better than used. To me it is safer bc I can return refurbished if something is wrong. Used most people wont take it back. But I will buy both. Well pretty much everything I own is either Refurbished or used.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 9, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> If you had to save some money, would you rather buy used on ebay or Amazon, or would you buy refurbished from canon usa?


I never bought anything used from ebay or Amazon bcoz I prefer to physically test it with my camera before buying a used lens ... I bought a used EF 50 f/1.4 from a local shop who sold it for less than half the price and I still use that lens and it works great). However I have bought refurbished DSLR and lens from Adorama ... so I'd have no hesitation in buying refurbished items from Canon USA.


----------



## sunnyVan (May 9, 2013)

Maybe I'll wait for the holidays then. I'm trying to get my hands on the 135L. Checked Canon refurbished but always out of stock. Don't really like buy used even though I haven't had any unpleasant experience so far.


----------

